# Brought home my first fish yesterday-- recommendations?



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

I found the most gorgeous crowntail when I visited the pet store and he just called to me. I have a limited budget so I went with the the basic Marina betta starter kit. It's the covered 1/2 gal tank, which is a good thing considering I believe he tried to jump a couple of times in the first hour of being in the tank. 

I have the tank placed 1 1/2ft above the room's electric heater and the front of the tank is no more than 1ft from the heater. I will be getting a thermometer and a light shortly to make sure he's fairly comfortable, as well as a container to store the water for water changes. 

The kit came with water conditioner and flake food that lists krill, fish meal, and another fish ingredient as the first 3. He's been swimming around, exploring everything and spreading his fins (but not his gills) fairly often since going in the tank. He's fairly active so far. I will be trying a little feeding tonight since he'll have had time to settle in.

I would like some recommendations on water changes and anything else you think I should know. I have read the sticky about betta care, but I would like advice specific to what my little tank allows.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

RillC said:


> I found the most gorgeous crowntail when I visited the pet store and he just called to me. I have a limited budget so I went with the the basic Marina betta starter kit. It's the covered 1/2 gal tank, which is a good thing considering I believe he tried to jump a couple of times in the first hour of being in the tank.
> 
> I have the tank placed 1 1/2ft above the room's electric heater and the front of the tank is no more than 1ft from the heater. I will be getting a thermometer and a light shortly to make sure he's fairly comfortable, as well as a container to store the water for water changes.
> 
> ...


Don't they just do that? It is hard to go in a petstore and not bring a betta home.:lol:
I would personally try to get him into something a little bigger. They sell critter carriers for about 6-10 dollars at petco or petsmart. (some of them go up to 3 gallons!)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752730
http://www.petco.com/product/12031/PETCO-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch
http://www.petco.com/product/5914/PETCO-Pet-Keeper-for-Small-Animals.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

On a 1/2 gallon tank I would do 100% water change daily. Ammonia can build up fast in a tank that size.When you do water changes make sure to get the new water as close to the temperature as the old water so not to stress him out. Flakes are ok to feed but be careful you only feed him one or two at a time and he eats it, otherwise they can dirty the water pretty fast. I prefer pellets. I have one betta who will only eat flakes though!:lol:
A thermometer is a good idea. Betta fish are tropical fish and love warm water. too many temperature fluctuations can stress them out and make them more likely to get sick.I am not sure if they make heaters for a tank that size...but if you decide to get something a little bigger for your little guy I would look into getting a heater for him.

Best of luck with your new fish! I look forward to pictures!:-D


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

And if you prefer a glass aquarium over the critter keepers, 2.5 gallon aquariums only cost around $13 and, if you have the room, a 10 gallon aquarium only costs about $12. I was surprised to find the 10g was cheaper than the 2.5g.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase. Because you are on a limited budget you do want your new buddy to be with you a long time, right? Well maintained Betta's have been reported to live up to 5+ years in captivity. 

That said, in a 1/2 gallon home consistent water changes is pretty much key. As the poster stated above, 100pct changes daily is the rule, not when the owner feels like it. At low volume, water quality will spike quick. Your betta may look healthy Sunday evening and can quickly become sick 24 hours later and you may find yourself spending more $$$$ on unnecessary medication additives to save him.

Far as proper water changes. Have an empty gallon water jug on hand, since your setup requires daily changes, get two jugs. Fill them with tap water and add conditioner (product called PRIME is a good value and will last you a long time). Let these sit 24 hours or more, this is done to allow the water to get up to room temperature. On the day of your water change use one of these jugs to fill....


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

CrowntailxKing said:


> And if you prefer a glass aquarium over the critter keepers, 2.5 gallon aquariums only cost around $13 and, if you have the room, a 10 gallon aquarium only costs about $12. I was surprised to find the 10g was cheaper than the 2.5g.


I know isn't that crazy!?:lol: I went with a 10 gallon too for this reason. If you decide to do this just make sure you keep the water level down an inch or two because bettas love to jump! I haven't had any issues with my open top 10 gallon...but my fish is an old guy and he moves around pretty slow most of the time.  He is more interested in finding the cory cats food at the bottom than jumping out I guess.:lol: :-?


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

scootshoot said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Because you are on a limited budget you do want your new buddy to be with you a long time, right? Well maintained Betta's have been reported to live up to 5+ years in captivity.
> 
> That said, in a 1/2 gallon home consistent water changes is pretty much key. As the poster stated above, 100pct changes daily is the rule, not when the owner feels like it. At low volume, water quality will spike quick. Your betta may look healthy Sunday evening and can quickly become sick 24 hours later and you may find yourself spending more $$$$ on unnecessary medication additives to save him.
> 
> Far as proper water changes. Have an empty gallon water jug on hand, since your setup requires daily changes, get two jugs. Fill them with tap water and add conditioner (product called PRIME is a good value and will last you a long time). Let these sit 24 hours or more, this is done to allow the water to get up to room temperature. On the day of your water change use one of these jugs to fill....



...speaking of "not when the own feels like it." I need to go do a water change. Thanks for giving me a guilty conscience  jk


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

CrowntailxKing said:


> ...speaking of "not when the own feels like it." I need to go do a water change. Thanks for giving me a guilty conscience  jk


:cheers:


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Littlebitttyfish about flakes. I don't like them especially if people doing partial water changes. Flakes go right to the bottom of tank and contaminate the water.

 I also like 100% water changes.

I want to recommend the pellets that all my bettas love:
BettaFood by AQUEON -love those pellets.

New Life Spectum Betta Formula

Color Enhancing Betta Bits by TOP FIN-they a little bit bigger pellet then other ones but all my bettas love them too

I also like Hikari freeze Dried Blood Worms with bio -Encapsulated Multi-vitamins.
All those pellets have fish meal,brine shrimp, vitamins, protein, garlic etc


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> I agree with Littlebitttyfish about flakes. I don't like them especially if people doing partial water changes. Flakes go right to the bottom of tank and contaminate the water.
> 
> I also like 100% water changes.
> 
> ...


"Flakes go right to the bottom of tank and contaminate the water." That's what bottom feeders are for ;D


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

PlakatFighter said:


> A 1/2 gallon is perfectly fine, don't mind these people who always inist on others to get a bigger tank. Those people wouldn't be satisfy if your betta's aquairium were as big as Shamu's.... they'll still not be satisfied so don't mind them.
> 
> And daily water changes? Are you freakin' kidding me? Tell me you are, to whoever suggested that. To the thread starter, as far as water changes go these people always try to tell someone to over-do it... for whatever reason, who knows. For me in a half-gallon I would do 1-2 water change per week. Constantly changing water will stress the fish out and not give him enough time to acclimitize to the water.
> 
> These are just my opinion.


What does that even mean?  No one "always" insists on bigger tanks. Sure, 1/2 gallon is fine if you don't plan on putting plants or ornaments in there...not much room to swim around in and explore. There is a difference between swimming around and simply swimming back and forth.


----------



## lalalaura (Mar 25, 2011)

When I first got my betta I had him in a 1/2 gallon for about 6 months. He was fine in there with a small plant. Each week I did one 50% water change and one 100% change with cleaning the gravel and plant. Sometimes I would skip a water change and he would be fine. Now I've had him for over a year and he is now in a 1.5 gallon tank, healthy and happy. 
It would be a good idea to get a thermometer if he is above a heater to make sure the water stays at a constant temperature and doesn't get too hot.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe she said she planned to get one later today


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> A 1/2 gallon is perfectly fine, don't mind these people who always inist on others to get a bigger tank. .


Agreed.

But I am one of the weird sort of fish hobbyist, I like watching my little buddy's interact with the environment. Like right now I see my boy resting in his betta log making a little bubble nest in the top opening. Now he is on the opposite side of the tank flaring at his snail companion. Now he's swimming back and forth begging for food.

Now place this same guy in a 1/2 gallon. Well. Out goes the betta log, out goes the snail and definitely won't be able to move around so much so instead I am going to be subjected to observing a near bare habitat with a lone fish who can do little else but "Chill". Nothing wrong with this of course, but like I said, I am sort of weird in that aspect.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

In such a small tank, ammonia builds quickly, and without a filter it requires very frequent water changes. Yes, these constant water changes can potentially be stressful, which is one reason people tend to recommend 1 gallon or more. Also, the smaller the tank, the more difficult it is to heat accurately. Bigger tanks are ultimately a lot easier to maintain.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> A 1/2 gallon is perfectly fine, don't mind these people who always inist on others to get a bigger tank. Those people wouldn't be satisfy if your betta's aquairium were as big as Shamu's.... they'll still not be satisfied so don't mind them.
> 
> And daily water changes? Are you freakin' kidding me? Tell me you are, to whoever suggested that. To the thread starter, as far as water changes go these people always try to tell someone to over-do it... for whatever reason, who knows. For me in a half-gallon I would do 1-2 water change per week. Constantly changing water will stress the fish out and not give him enough time to acclimitize to the water.
> 
> These are just my opinion.


_Lets shove you in a fridge for a week without cleaning your wastes_.
You'd be a pretty happy kid. LOL Ive tested the water in a half gallon tank with an average size betta, no live/stemmed plants, and yes- it can and often does peak between .25-5+ppm ammonia.

So, what were you saying? And ha. You test it after a week of not changing it. 

Im not disagreeing with the size, that's preference, though hey- bigger is better, but for the changes,sorry but you're incorrect. Dont believe me?

*Test it yourself.

Edit:
*And as for not being able to get a "huge" tank, no, most people cant. Which is fine.

But really. If youve got not enough space for a one gallon (which is really the same size, just more vertical), then why did you get the fish? 

You wouldnt get a horse and keep it in your bathroom. Or a dog and keep it in your closet. They need space, and if you can fit it, why get it?
And no, Im not talking about 10+ gallon tanks here...


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, thanks to everyone for all the advice. Day 1 report thus far:

He's swimming around quite a bit and when I fed him a bit of flake(about 2-3), he gobbled down every single scrap in less than a minute so I think he must like the flakes.

The thermometer is in and currently registers 72 degrees. It's a little colder than I would like, but when I get a light, it might raise the temp a degree or two. 

I want to get a solid fabric net to take him out for the 100% water changes, but the local pet store didn't carry them so that is on the agenda for tomorrow. I am not risking his beautiful fins with a mesh net.

I got a 2L pitcher to store water and a large coffee mug to hold him during water changes. Both have been scoured with boiling water and the mug is currently in the water being prepared for tonight's water change. I just need to find something to partly cover the mug so he doesn't jump out and I need to be careful when scooping him out with the mug. He came in a bag, so I don't have any of the little cups. He's a bit on the smaller size compared with the others that were on the store, but he has lots of personality.

I will be keeping an eye out for a secondhand larger tank kit, but I will do the best I can for him with my current setup until that becomes possible.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Each of my bettas in 2.5 gall and i like to do 100% water changes. I have bettas at work. 2 of that bettas in 1 gall and actually one in i think even less than 0.5 gall. I just can't give him bigger tank at work. He is i think approximately 17 or 15 month old. I try change him every 3 days 100% of the water. But i always make sure he eats all his food it never go to the bottom.

Also temperature at work 70*. 

At home i keep my betta at 74* and my bettas old.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I keep mine bettas in the low temperature too.
I also think when anyone treats betta they have to be careful with temperature.
For example FIN ROT can be bacterial or fungal and if it fungal it will get worse with warmer water.
I heard that betta really adjustable to the temperature.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

RillC said:


> I will be keeping an eye out for a secondhand larger tank kit, but I will do the best I can for him with my current setup until that becomes possible.



Good idea, don't get an upgrade tank til some amazing deal comes along. TIP: Keep an eye out for LionMom's posts, that poster digs up the most amazing deals! :lol:


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a good, small set up for around $30: 2.5 gallon tank ($13) + Gravel ($10) + one small plant ($2.99 with PetSmart card) + one larger plant ($4.99 with PetSmart card). That is $30, so add tax and voila! You can also buy a whisper filter for around $13 or so I believe and a heater for 1-3 gallons for around another $14...of course, those are optional if you think you're Betta is fine without them. Filters, along with cycling the aquarium, means A LOT less time changing water. I bought a siphon vacuum ($8 + tax) today, so that also takes a lot of time out since you can easily do 25% water changes with a siphon.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> Each of my bettas in 2.5 gall and i like to do 100% water changes. I have bettas at work. 2 of that bettas in 1 gall and actually one in i think even less than 0.5 gall. I just can't give him bigger tank at work. He is i think approximately 17 or 15 month old. I try change him every 3 days 100% of the water. But i always make sure he eats all his food it never go to the bottom.
> 
> Also temperature at work 70*.
> 
> At home i keep my betta at 74* and my bettas old.


If he is in less than one gallon, you must do daily 100% water changes. Ammonia builds up fast. And I honestly think less than half a gallon is inadequate for a betta. Regardless of how much you are feeding him, they constantly secrete ammonia through their gills so regular water changes are necessary. Every three days is not enough, especially in less than half a gallon. 

Also, 70 and 74 is too cold. Betta are tropical fish and need to be kept in tropical temperatures, which is about 76-82.


@Anhel, bettas can adjust to temperatures but that doesn't mean putting them in 70 degree water.

@RillC, even if the light raises it a few degrees, it is too cold. The temp should be at about 76-82. Also, using a light to heat the water isn't a good idea because when you turn the light off at night the water will get cold again fast.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

To be honest...I'm guilty of wanting to buy one of those 1/2 gallon ones but after seeing one in real life...It's a good temp home but not a permanant one. I would recommend looking around your local pottery stores for something at least 1 gallon. I found two glass cookie jars I turned into tanks and they look amazing. The jars only cost 10 dollars at that. Petco has some good deals regarding silk plants as well. You can find some interesting stuff on sale online and see if you can get it shipped to your store. I've also seen 5 gallon tanks on sale for 25 dollars on Walmart.com.

As long as your doing 100% changes daily then he should be okay until you can get him a bigger tank.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> Yeap, seems like that's the ideal way of taking care of your betta's unlike some of these people in here who feel the need to change the water like twice a day and build a swimming pool in the backyard, not for themselves but for their 1 betta to live in.


This is NOT the ideal way. No one here ever said anything about twice daily water changes (unless it was required) or buying your betta a pool-sized tank, or anything like that . We just want to provide adequate care, which means regular water changes and good temperatures.


70 and 74 is NOT okay. Changes the water every three days in a less than half gallon tank is NOT okay either. Please stop telling people it is okay, because it is not.


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

Day 1 update:

First water change went fairly well. He's behaving about the same now that he's back in the tank. Catching him was difficult because he kept swimming under the mug. I definitely need to get that net tomorrow.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Catching fish with mugs is hard xD I've done it with cups, too. A good trick is to put it just behind the fish, and gently place it in the water so it creates a sort of vacuum. The fish goes in, and voila!


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

I remember doing that a lot when I worked at a pet store about 7 years ago. I have the little fake plant that came with my set in there so there isn't a lot of room to maneuver the mug. He's very clever and quick to react. 

The other reason I want to get a net is so I can place some of the new water in the holding mug before he goes in and then there will be less of the old water going back in with him. Since I'm working with room temperatures there is hardly any temperature difference between the old and new water. Does that seem like a good plan?

The floating thermometer is really paying off for this since I can check both the tank and the new water before a water change.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooh, I'd like to work at a pet store when I'm older  And as long as they're in the same room, I don't see a problem with it. Just make sure that all of the water's treated and at the same PH.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

^Hey, if they have the money, who cares how they spend it? I doubt this is how you meant to come off, but you sound sort of like you're looking down at turtle10 for defending a purse. And as for the whole "ideal" thing... it's a matter of water parameters and such. Bettas are extremely hardy, but one shouldn't be pushing their luck. If BETTACHKALOVE is only able to do those water changes every three days, then so be it. They've tried their best. But in most cases, it's far from ideal.


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

Exactly my thought. Here, I get to learn the ideal so that I can come as close to it as my current situation allows. So far my fish seems happy and I'll do the best I can to keep him that way.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

And that's very admirable  A good fish owner is someone who does their best to provide their fish with a good life. Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

Can't wait until Saturday now. My friend is bringing her camera so I'll be able to take pictures of him. Still contemplating his name. That's always hard to choose.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooooh, piccies. And yes, names are very hard...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> Well..... What's ideal for me may not be ideal for you. Like how you can justify paying $1000 for your Louis Vuitton purse while I'm willing to pay no more then $10 on a wallet, leaving me $990 to spend on stuff like food, clothing, and water.... you know, necessaties. And have money left over to maybe hand out a dollar or two to the homeless person I see everyday on the corner street holding up a sign that says "Vietnam war veteran, out of work and hungry, please help".
> 
> But hey... enjoy your purse.


There is a difference between spending money on a material item and choosing to provide the best care for your betta. As I have said before, bettas are tropical fish and require warm temperatures. 70 degrees isn't warm, it is cold. I don't understand why you wouldn't choose to provide the best conditions for your betta if you can.

And that last comment came off extremely offensive.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

PlakatFighter said:


> Well..... What's ideal for me may not be ideal for you. Like how you can justify paying $1000 for your Louis Vuitton purse while I'm willing to pay no more then $10 on a wallet, leaving me $990 to spend on stuff like food, clothing, and water.... you know, necessaties. And have money left over to maybe hand out a dollar or two to the homeless person I see everyday on the corner street holding up a sign that says "Vietnam war veteran, out of work and hungry, please help".
> 
> But hey... enjoy your purse.


 I agree with Turtle-san. What your saying is insulting to everyone who is taking care of their betta's right. There's a difference between a living thing and a god-dang purse! Your making it sound as if we're all crazy but did you ever consider a lot of us want our betta's to thrive? To show their personalities, build bubble nests and be healthy? So many of us have been beginners and are still learning. Your posts have upsetted me by comparing such beautiful creatures with purses and saying a 1/2 gallon is ideal. It isn't. Did it ever occur to you that we have multiple betta's at times and that we want the best for them? To most of us our betta's are our children.

Your posts upset me and everyone else. Don't feed this new member lies.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> I agree with Turtle-san. What your saying is insulting to everyone who is taking care of their betta's right. There's a difference between a living thing and a god-dang purse! Your making it sound as if we're all crazy but did you ever consider a lot of us want our betta's to thrive? To show their personalities, build bubble nests and be healthy? So many of us have been beginners and are still learning. Your posts have upsetted me by comparing such beautiful creatures with purses and saying a 1/2 gallon is ideal. It isn't. Did it ever occur to you that we have multiple betta's at times and that we want the best for them? To most of us our betta's are our children.
> 
> Your posts upset me and everyone else. Don't feed this new member lies.


 Agreed. You guys can put it better than I can


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a Betta forum...not Runescape or World of Warcraft. Why is there a troll here?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Because people get offended when told that they're wrong? haha, your comment made my day.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

I try...but not too hard, of course. That would defeat the purpose ;D


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

P.S. he does this on every thread he posts on...I just think more people should keep reporting him if you are upset. Hopefully he will get banned or something...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that too. And yeah, prolly.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

CrowntailxKing said:


> P.S. he does this on every thread he posts on...I just think more people should keep reporting him if you are upset. Hopefully he will get banned or something...


I just reported him for rudeness of yet another thread  Whee!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh boy, this is fun  No clue why I just said that... Must be my inner Morrigan. If anyone gets that reference, I will love you forever.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

What's with the Louis Vitton fetish plakatfighter has?


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

^Please this is still a family-friendly site.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> What's with the Louis Vitton fetish plakatfighter has?


IDK, maybe he collects expensive handbags


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I would spend $900 on a purse if it was nice enough, but if I had to choose between getting that purse and providing for my betta-babies I would choose them over it.
The smallest tank I have is 1 gallon. I always said I would not get a tank that small, but I did because it was my only option at the time and i was taking in 3 rescue females in 15 minutes later and had to make a decision fast on their set-ups. I do 80-90% water changes every other day on the two 1 gallons as well as my 2 gallon since it doesnt really take anymore time out to stick the siphon in there as well when I am doing the others (I have only had them since sunday, so yes I will be doing 100% changes in the near future as well) 
They are small females and seem very happy in there so I have lightened up on my ideas about 1 gallon tanks being evil and cruel but i still don't think i would keep a male in one... my girls are pretty teenie, Ariadne is a beast, but I think she maybe a boy.. still waiting to figure it out for sure.. lol

Their water is 78 degrees without a heater, which confuses me a little since i dont believe my aparetment is even that warm, but thats what all 3 thermometors say so they must be right lol, i did buy heaters for them, but they didn't work out, so now i have 3x 25 watt heaters sitting around...
Guess it's time for another set up.. or two.. =)


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

peachesxo said:


> I would spend $900 on a purse if it was nice enough, but if I had to choose between getting that purse and providing for my betta-babies I would choose them over it.
> The smallest tank I have is 1 gallon. I always said I would not get a tank that small, but I did because it was my only option at the time and i was taking in 3 rescue females in 15 minutes later and had to make a decision fast on their set-ups. I do 80-90% water changes every other day on the two 1 gallons as well as my 2 gallon since it doesnt really take anymore time out to stick the siphon in there as well when I am doing the others (I have only had them since sunday, so yes I will be doing 100% changes in the near future as well)
> They are small females and seem very happy in there so I have lightened up on my ideas about 1 gallon tanks being evil and cruel but i still don't think i would keep a male in one... my girls are pretty teenie, Ariadne is a beast, but I think she maybe a boy.. still waiting to figure it out for sure.. lol
> 
> ...


That's always fun!!!


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

...I dont think 2.5 gallons is anywhere near 29. Also, it's not like we are yelling at them or posting harsh things. You come off as rude, whether or not that was your intention. When people say that you are offending them, that should make you take a step back, read your posts, perhaps APOLOGIZE and say you didnt mean to, and maybe watch how you come across in the future. And I am sorry if this post offends you, or if anything I posted before has offended anyone. We are all here for the same purpose: TO SHARE OUR HOBBY WITH ONE ANOTHER! This is a family-friendly site, so let us all get along and talk in a civil manner and stay on topic  You all are awesome!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

When did anyone say that bettas needed a 29 gallon? Most people will say a gallon bare minimum, with 2.5 being a better option. And you just called us all robots, which seems pretty rude to me. You were arguing over something that can be proved with a basic water test. And whether or not you meant it, your response to turtle10 sounded very nasty, and was insinuating that she was wasteful because of a personal choice that really no one has the right to judge. Like CrowntailxKing said, if you didn't mean it, just apologize.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> I've never said anything 'rude' to anyone so I think it's uncalled for, what you ladies are trying to do.


You know full well that you have said _extremely_ rude things to people in other threads.



> In fact, and this is my personal opinion, some of you people in here go way way overboard when you try to advise someone but it comes out more like lecturing and making others feel bad on how they are keeping their betta.


The vast majority of users here offer advice respectfully. We don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, we just want to make sure they are well informed because there is so much misinformation out there about betta care.



> There have been many instances so far even in my short time in this forum, that I have seen some, presumably kids, start a thread on their first pet betta excited and wanting to share it......only to have certain people feeling the need to criticize them right from the get go because the kid couldn't afford to live up to your standards by housing his betta in a 29 gallon tank with decorations and aquatic plants.


First of all, you yourself have said very mean things to new posters, possibly kids, who just want to know how to help their bettas. So you are in no position to criticize others.

Secondly, when has anyone on here suggested anything near 29 gallons as a minimum tank size? There are forums and fish keepers out there who say anything under 5 gallons is unacceptable, so I think most people here are very tolerant when it comes to tank size.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright. As much of a jerk/troll as PKFighter is, ignore him/her.

And so help me, if you ever refer to us as "ladies" and that all we do is buy purses again, Ill do my best to make sure that you dont walk away from this site a member. Leave members be. If you have information that is very different from others, so be it. You CANNOT deny that bettas are tropical, and you CANNOT deny that a tank will build up ammonia quickly.
Sorry, OP. There is really no reason you cant change the water more frequently. Why did you get a pet if you cant care for it right? You wouldnt under feed a dog. And it takes two seconds in a small tank.

Frankly, PKfighter, you need to be quiet and learn a few things before you preach them. You also need to learn to be curtious and understand the difference between having a "good time" and being a fool and giving awful, incorrect advice.

Let's get back to the OP's questions and whatnot and not feed this kid's idiocy. Let's help the OP out and get them to where they need to be, and end this thread hijack.

:/ Im sick of this stupididty.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Alright. As much of a jerk/troll as PKFighter is, ignore him/her.
> 
> And so help me, if you ever refer to us as "ladies" and that all we do is buy purses again, Ill do my best to make sure that you dont walk away from this site a member. Leave members be. If you have information that is very different from others, so be it. You CANNOT deny that bettas are tropical, and you CANNOT deny that a tank will build up ammonia quickly.
> Sorry, OP. There is really no reason you cant change the water more frequently. Why did you get a pet if you cant care for it right? You wouldnt under feed a dog. And it takes two seconds in a small tank.
> ...


Hear, hear!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> alright. As much of a jerk/troll as pkfighter is, ignore him/her.
> 
> And so help me, if you ever refer to us as "ladies" and that all we do is buy purses again, ill do my best to make sure that you dont walk away from this site a member. Leave members be. If you have information that is very different from others, so be it. You cannot deny that bettas are tropical, and you cannot deny that a tank will build up ammonia quickly.
> Sorry, op. There is really no reason you cant change the water more frequently. Why did you get a pet if you cant care for it right? You wouldnt under feed a dog. And it takes two seconds in a small tank.
> ...


thank you pewpewpew!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, RillC. I agree, this got really out of hand in a short amount of time.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

We're here to help, though sometimes its frustrating when other members go out of there way to bother us and cause an upsurt just for the sake of getting a rise out of us, OP.

Here's hoping you get the *CORRECT* information that you deserve, and that this thread stays on track from now on, or at least goes where you want it to.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree! Although he may be trying to get his point across in his way, I find him very rude and I'm sure many of you agree.


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, this thread got out of hand overnight. I appreciate everyone trying to give me correct info. When I got my fish, I was under the impression that it was a good size for a starter tank. I know upgrades are often needed as the fish grows, but I did not know it would be expected so soon. 

I have everything set up for the daily 100% water changes and I will continue with them while I am using the existing tank. He is currently active and eating well. I will be investing in the net and extra water conditioner today so I can maintain the water change schedule and make the transitions less stressful for him. My main concern right now is maintaining him as best I can until I find a larger secondhand kit which may take a little time. 

I know the temperature is not ideal, but I'm not sure what heating options would work until the larger tank happens. I have turned up the heat in my apartment by 3 degrees Celsius to improve his comfort level.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

Got the net and extra water conditioner. I finally decided on a name for him. He will be called Ramesses after the Egyptian king Ramesses the Great. He didn't eat as much today, but that is likely because I didn't crumble his flakes as much as yesterday. He looked at the big pieces and went after only the small bits. I'm trying to feed him a couple of hours before the water changes.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

RillC said:


> Got the net and extra water conditioner. I finally decided on a name for him. He will be called Ramesses after the Egyptian king Ramesses the Great. He didn't eat as much today, but that is likely because I didn't crumble his flakes as much as yesterday. He looked at the big pieces and went after only the small bits. I'm trying to feed him a couple of hours before the water changes.


Nice name! I like it


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

It was definitely the size of the flakes yesterday that was the issue. I thought he might be extra hungry today since he ate so little yesterday so I'm giving him 2 small meals today and a fast tomorrow. That is a recommendation for feeding right? 6 days of food then a fast for a day? Today I made sure to crumble the flakes really small and he dove into them and went OM NOM NOM. Not a scrap left. Ramesses has a small mouth I think so he's happier with crumbled flakes.

Having the net made the water change so much easier. It took much less time to transfer him to the holding mug and then he swam out of it quickly when I put him back in. Pictures will hopefully be posted later today if he's in a mood to cooperate.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Want! Yay pictures!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh I would love to see pictures.

Also: If he doesn't like the big flakes he might like pellets instead. There's mini-pellets from Tetra-Betta that he might like.


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

I have some pellets now, courtesy of a friend whose betta doesn't like them. If Ramesses doesn't like them either, I don't mind crumbling his flakes for him. Now it's picture time!

The first 2 pictures were taken with no flash under an LED light. He seems like an entirely different fish in these. The other were taken unlit with the flash on. His colors really stand out there and I realized that he has a good number of double rays in his tail.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG he has the same coloring as a betta I used to have! That was a good betta... Anyway, my female is the same way with the food. I have to crush four pellets between two spoons for her everyday meal. Today's a bloodworm day, so I guess I'll have to chop those up for her, too. The things we do for our pets...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL wow! Totally different with flash.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That's how it is with my fish, too... flash makes them look a lot lighter in color, and brings the color of any shimmer they have.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous. You have good taste in Betta's.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Lovely Betta, he has some really nice rays on his tail!


----------



## Suzbettafish (Mar 28, 2011)

*If it wasn't for this forum....*



PewPewPew said:


> Alright. As much of a jerk/troll as PKFighter is, ignore him/her.
> 
> Frankly, PKfighter, you need to be quiet and learn a few things before you preach them. You also need to learn to be curtious and understand the difference between having a "good time" and being a fool and giving awful, incorrect advice.
> 
> ...


I just have to say that if it wasn't for this site, and huge kudos out to PewPewPew, I would be at a loss on how to provide the best care for my betta. Until I stumbled upon this site I had no idea there were so many differnet things that were important to the care of these little guys. It is too bad there has to be someone that is sooo bored to make comments as these, in addition to thinking it is funny to confuse the newbies! I'm definitly not a kid :wink2: but I really appreciate what I have learned on here and the time PewPewPew has taken to answer ALL of my questions. I think this is a great opportunity for the kids to come on here and get educated on caring for their pet. They need to see the commitment it takes to care for a pet, whatever pet it is. It is an incredible learning environment and I hate to see the post that want to undermine what these truly caring, smart petlovers are doing. 
*Thanks to all of you that are commited to helping* newbies like me :-D. 
I love it here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

suzbettafish said:


> i just have to say that if it wasn't for this site, and huge kudos out to pewpewpew, i would be at a loss on how to provide the best care for my betta. Until i stumbled upon this site i had no idea there were so many differnet things that were important to the care of these little guys. It is too bad there has to be someone that is sooo bored to make comments as these, in addition to thinking it is funny to confuse the newbies! I'm definitly not a kid :wink2: But i really appreciate what i have learned on here and the time pewpewpew has taken to answer all of my questions. I think this is a great opportunity for the kids to come on here and get educated on caring for their pet. They need to see the commitment it takes to care for a pet, whatever pet it is. It is an incredible learning environment and i hate to see the post that want to undermine what these truly caring, smart petlovers are doing.
> *thanks to all of you that are commited to helping* newbies like me :-d.
> i love it here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crazy:


x3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

He's so pretty, I love the iridescent/turquoise color!


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

I know, that was what drew my attention to him. I've been looking at bettas at pet stores for years, but I had never seen one with such an amazing combination of colors. Add in that he's a crowntail with such well formed fins and I just couldn't pass him by. He's having a fast today and tomorrow I'm going to try him on small pellets to see which he likes best.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Without the flash he looks so mysterious but with flash you can see just how many hidden colors he has. Such a beautiful red wash! (He reminds me a little of my own CT.)

Congrats on finding such a nice CT with amazing double rays. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but that's a really lucky find! It's hard to find CT's around where I live with double rays.


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

I definitely think I'm lucky to have him. I gave him a little flake this morning since his fast was yesterday and tried him with the pellets this evening. I think I'm extra lucky about feeding him. Ramesses is only picky about the size of his food. He loves both pellets and flakes, but will not eat something above a certain size. The smaller pellets and flakes get inhaled.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad to hear he's adjusting well!


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

My friend gave me a few freeze dried bloodworms today, so I gave Ramesses one today. It vanished in one gulp so he definitely likes them too. I just want to make sure I'm giving him enough food. He's getting about 3 pellets once a day and I try to keep feeding time around 2-3 hours before the water change to give his stomach time to settle before I have to move him. Today was one bloodworm and 2 pellets. Is that enough or should I give him one more pellet? He's always pretty active, even right after the water change. I've definitely got into a routine with him since I brought him home last week.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would do three pellets, and make sure the bloodworms are only a weekly or bi weekly treat.


----------



## RillC (Mar 31, 2011)

The bloodworms were planned for once a week. I've been reading how they're only a treat. I will give him the extra pellet. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

No problem.


----------

